
Urdma: RDMA Verbs on DPDK - blopeur
https://github.com/zrlio/urdma
======
theamk
FTR, this is about "remote direct memory access" in a "set of data plane
libraries and network interface controller drivers for fast packet processing"
in Linux.

Nothing to do with Democratic People's Republic of Korea.

